# Have you noticed that American employers always try to import ants rather than paying for training or increasing pay for American ants?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

The big American trucking crisis will be solved by importing truck drivers.









A Trucking Crisis Has the U.S. Looking for More Drivers Abroad


A shortage of truckers across the U.S. has become so severe that companies are trying to bring in drivers from abroad like seemingly never before.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

The local hotel workforce used to be predominantly African American from surrounding communities.

Now they ship in youth from Eastern Euro countries and migrants from many other brown skin countries by the plane load.

Only reason to keep the run down hotels open is to house them 8 to a room and charge them rent.

Sunshine, beaches, and slave labor.

The best looking end up working the strip bars and waitress.

Remember having to do something with my Social Security and visiting the local office (pre covid).

There must have been 60 East Euro's waiting for temp numbers. Everyone (male and female) could have been models.

Myrtle Beach makes some of the more famed beaches in this country look 2nd rate.

But I digress, and apologize for the sexist viewpoint.

If they can find it cheaper... they will exploit.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Also,

I deal with alot of truck drivers.

Company guys who love and hate their companies.

O/O's that crush it well over $2.00 per mile doing a NC/SC/FL furniture run for individual clients.

O/O's that struggle working the ports delivering containers.

I think this will be a golden age for trucking.

Buy trucking company stocks, buy a truck and trailer, or be an O/O thru a major carrier. 

Like anything, find a niche and be a net saver and you will prosper.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

SSDD up here in Kanaduh.

"Temporary Foreign Workers" is what we call them. They all work in big box or fast food jobs.........paid minimum wage. Basically legalized slavery for multi-national corporations with the promise of a PR card after 3 years.

Lots of the folks I drive are only here for the money, really dislike Canada, and are going back in 5-10 years. They can work here for 5 years and save enough to buy a house back home.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

FerengiBob said:


> Remember having to do something with my Social Security and visiting the local office (pre covid).
> 
> There must have been 60 East Euro's waiting for temp numbers. Everyone (male and female) could have been models.


That's because there is a much higher rate of East Euro women being model quality to begin with.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

FerengiBob said:


> I think this will be a golden age for trucking.


Could be the golden age of trucking robot drivers.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

The Middle Class Took Off 100 Years Ago ... Thanks To Henry Ford?


In January 1914, Henry Ford started paying his auto workers a remarkable $5 a day. Doubling the average wage helped ensure a stable workforce and likely boosted sales since the workers could now afford to buy the cars they were making. It laid the foundation for an economy driven by consumer demand.




www.npr.org


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

This happened over a 100 years ago, and made Ford a huge success and increased the company's market share and number of likely car buyers.

These days, thanks to AI and vulture companies, they push the workers to work harder for less money, just like Uber and Lyft and hundreds of Gig companies. *Sad Reality For Sure!*


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> *Have you noticed that American employers always try to import ants rather than paying for training or increasing pay for American ants?*


Not so much. What I have noticed much more is American employers sending their manufacturing operations offshore rather than have Americans in jobs producing them. This is why nearly everything says "Made in China" or "Made in Vietnam" on it now.

But it's not only Yank companies that do this; capitalism will always seek the lowest labor cost possible. One thing that Yanks do above all others, though, is boast about the freedoms of the free market economy and how they can compete with anybody, but then cry about it when something/someone at lower cost successfully competes with them. This is called capitalism - suck it up, buttercups!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> The big American trucking crisis will be solved by importing truck drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's their way of trying to meet diversity requirements by importing labor from India.


----------



## seangreene12 (6 mo ago)

a


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

seangreene12 said:


> a


Well said


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

elelegido said:


> One thing that Yanks do above all others, though, is boast about the freedoms of the free market economy and how they can compete with anybody, but then cry about it when something/someone at lower cost successfully competes with them. This is called capitalism - suck it up, buttercups!


These "Yanks" are called MAGA.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

FerengiBob said:


> There must have been 60 East Euro's waiting for temp numbers. Everyone (male and female) could have been models.


Models? Bring 'em in and given 'em numbers, I say.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

New2This said:


> Well said


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> These "Yanks" are called MAGA.


Yep, look at medium sized business owners in rural areas in Texas (RepubliKKKans) hiring illegal immigrants via small labor outsourcing firms to maintain plausible deniability.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> Yep, look at medium sized business owners in rural areas in Texas (RepubliKKKans) hiring illegal immigrants via small labor outsourcing firms to maintain plausible deniability.


Same in California, it's been going on for over 2 decades.


----------

